# Tdvffjohn Joins The 4000 Post Club!!!



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure if anyone already recognized John for 4000 posts, so here it is!
Congratulations John!
Thanks for all of the trailer maintenance advice through the years!
I will rally with you any day!

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way To Go John
Congrats on hitting the 4000 Mark









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way To Go John


> Congrats on hitting the 4000 Mark


Let me add my congrats, too, John.

Great posting.









MArk


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lot's of great input John, thanks!!!!!

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow 4000. I got a long way to go.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great Job John!

Thanks for all the advice and work that you do within this forum.









Just think, at your current rate of posting, you will have 8,000 by Jan 2008!









Makes my head spin just thinkin' 'bout it!









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WTG John....4000 POSTS????

Incredible!!

I really enjoy them, keep 'em coming,
Dawn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads John....

You really need to do more camping...you are posting way too much!!!

Keep up the good work,

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats John









Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow! Great job, John! Post on!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

John, congrats on hitting the 4,000 milestone. Your posts have helped me a lot over the months.









I look forward to meeting you at next summer's Western Region Rally.

Mitch


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats! keep up the good work!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Congrats






















Keep up the great posts.

Thor


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, John, you sure do like to talk (in person & on the computer!!!).







Congrats on 4000 posts! I'll get there by the year 2040!!! If I can still type by then!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG!!! How'd I miss this????

Congrats, John. Thanks for all your great posts and for sharing the info you do...I'll bet you've saved lots of us from lots of...'experiences'. CAMP ON!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

John...seriously...get a life.

How does a guy beat my post count...when I've been at it YEARS longer? Three words...carpal tunnel syndrome. You're going to have it soon!

Just kidding....I think. You know we luv ya!
Keep up the good work. I've been slacking off.

Congrats bud.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on hitting the 4000 mark!! Always enjoy you information and humor.

Looking forward to meeting you next summer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO, JOHN!!!*








Way to go Big Dog!
*WOOF!!!*

Keep 'em coming! I expect at least another 1,000 when that new fiver shows up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> *WHOO HOO, JOHN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy 1000 more...as he will have 1000 mods to do and one post for each one.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya know, I go away for two weeks and look at what happens.









Congrats big guy. Keep em coming.

Scott


----------

